# bluegill



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

whats a good artificial lure for bluegill. worm, spinner? stuff like that


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

1/16 or 1/32 jigheads with a small grub tail under a slip bobber


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

small soft plastics, or berkley gulp. work very well.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

I've found that tiny swim baits on 1/32oz jigs. I've been using Luck "E" Strike U.S.A. Rick Clunn's BP pan, light and dark green. Bought them in the bargin bin at Bass Pro.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Black mini microspoon tipped with a maggot or crappie nibble, fished under a small weighted bobber.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

3" wobblehead worm without the wobblehead spoon. Hook it wacky style or in the nose and enjoy. Toss a split shot on and fish it like a drop shot, works very well. My favorite colors include motor oil, charmeleon, and black. I believe you have to order them over the phone, you can find their phone number on thier website. Just search wobblehead lures and it will be right there. I just ordered several packs a month ago so it's worth the hassel. 

Tip: If you do purchase them and you are getting bites and cant hook up, add a stinger hook to the tail of the worm.


----------

